# What route should the Sixers take in this year's draft?



## SixersFan91 (Apr 13, 2004)

After months of speculation that the 76ers would be in the running for the top pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, fans were disappointed as the Sixers ended another season with mediocrity. Winning 17 of their last 25 games certainly didn’t help the cause, as Willie Green and Andre Iguodala led the team to 35 wins, a feat thought to be impossible after trading Franchise Player Allen Iverson.

While some fans are pessimistic with our draft pick most likely being somewhere in the high teens, there are many others that are optimistic with the strength of the upcoming Draft Class. With players like Julian Wright, Greg Oden, and Kevin Durant all recently declaring for the Draft, this draft class is set to be the most star-studded since 2003, in which LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, Dwayne Wade, Chris Kaman, and Chris Bosh were selected. But after losing the coin toss to the Atlanta Hawks 2 days ago, the 76ers are slated to have the 12th overall draft pick in this year’s draft. With the presumption that the draft lottery goes perfect in terms of order, there are many possibilities for the 76ers to choose from. The question is, which route will they go?

With 3 first round picks in this year’s draft, the 76ers have many options. They could use their first pick with another pick or player to move up in the draft, or they stay where they are. After releasing Chris Webber earlier this year, that leaves the Sixers’ biggest hole at Power Forward. There are a few strong PFs in this year’s draft including Al Horford, Brendan Wright, Al Thornton, and Yi Jianlian. The most realistic scenario with us keeping the pick would be drafting Joakim Noah or Al Thornton. But with Dalembert proving not to be the player that Billy King thought he would grow into, trading Dalembert, going for Center Roy Hibbert with our first pick and addressing our weakness at Power Forward with our 2nd pick is also a very realistic scenario. With players as promising as Tiago Splitter and Josh McRoberts believed to be available until the end of the first round, the 2nd scenario is very much possible.

Trading up is something that I’m sure all 76ers fans are hoping for. But who would be willing to do this? The Chicago Bulls or Phoenix Suns might, being playoff teams already. If the Atlanta Hawks get the 4th pick or worse, Phoenix will get their pick, and with the possibility of taking Brendan Wright or Al Horford, the Sixers would definitely be interested. Their first rounder packaged with Kyle Korver or Rodney Carney and Samuel Dalembert should be enough to lock up the pick. If they should go this route, Horford or Wright will most likely be available, and they could address their needs at Center with their 30th pick, drafting a man who’s gone under the radar since the NCAA Tournament, Aaron Gray. With a Starting Lineup of Gray-Wright/Horford-Iguodala-Green-Miller next year, the 76ers would most likely be contending for a playoff spot. One thing’s for sure, I’d be pretty damn happy with that lineup…


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

welcome sixersfan91


----------



## SixersFan91 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, but insight would be appreciated also. :redface:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ok ...heres my opinion...if he`s still available i would take Thaddeus Young


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Does anyone think we could swing a trade for Kirilenko? Would anyone want to. What if gave them pick 12 and a filler? 

I think he's a solid choice bc it fills our void at pf and we can still take solid players at 20 and 30. AK, Marcus Williams and someone else would fit nicely. 

Another option would be getting Splitter and waiting a year. I think he's going to be very good in the NBA. We'd then have Andre Miller, Iggy, Korver, Splitter, Dalembert and our other picks. Not bad at all. At least it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No way.

Kirilenko gets paid way too much and has too much time left on his deal. He's not worth it. I'd much rather go with Splitter.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

That's true, it is a very big contract. He'll be good on a team that likes to run. I guess he doesn't fit in philly. 

I would love to get Splitter. Long-term I think it makes sense.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

id take kirilenko in a heartbeat...he obviously is`nt happy in utah and is under performing ....throw utah a bad contract and a pick and its all good


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

splitter will be 85 by the time he actually makes it too the nba,would`nt touch him with a bargepole


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> splitter will be 85 by the time he actually makes it too the nba,would`nt touch him with a bargepole


his contract ends after next season.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> Does anyone think we could swing a trade for Kirilenko? Would anyone want to. What if gave them pick 12 and a filler?
> 
> I think he's a solid choice bc it fills our void at pf and we can still take solid players at 20 and 30. AK, Marcus Williams and someone else would fit nicely.
> 
> Another option would be getting Splitter and waiting a year. I think he's going to be very good in the NBA. We'd then have Andre Miller, Iggy, Korver, Splitter, Dalembert and our other picks. Not bad at all. At least it would be a step in the right direction.


I mentioned getting AK before and no one seemed interested. The big gamble for me would be his hefty contract. I would do the trade if it's an equal exchange on bad contracts plus a filler and pick. But I don't think Utah is interested in any of our bad contracts.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

SixersFan91 said:


> Trading up is something that I’m sure all 76ers fans are hoping for. But who would be willing to do this? The Chicago Bulls or Phoenix Suns might, being playoff teams already. If the Atlanta Hawks get the 4th pick or worse, Phoenix will get their pick, and with the possibility of taking Brendan Wright or Al Horford, the Sixers would definitely be interested. Their first rounder packaged with Kyle Korver or Rodney Carney and Samuel Dalembert should be enough to lock up the pick. If they should go this route, Horford or Wright will most likely be available, and they could address their needs at Center with their 30th pick, drafting a man who’s gone under the radar since the NCAA Tournament, Aaron Gray. With a Starting Lineup of Gray-Wright/Horford-Iguodala-Green-Miller next year, the 76ers would most likely be contending for a playoff spot. One thing’s for sure, I’d be pretty damn happy with that lineup…


I think in order for us to trade up into the top 5, we'd have to take a team's bad contract in return.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Shouldn't the lottery happen first? Some extreme luck might occur.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Gtown07 said:


> his contract ends after next season.


the point being is your drafting a largely unspectacular 23yo big man who has virtually no ceiling for improvement

He`s`not even a dominant player in europe so how can u justify using a lottery pick on him 

personally i like the look of thaddeus young,roy hibbert,and mike conley jr with our supposed 12th pick


----------



## yoink (May 10, 2007)

I just don't want the Sixers to take McRoberts or Hawes with any of their picks. I have seen enough of McRoberts to know that he is soft. He has no chance at succeeding in the NBA. Hawes is big, white, and unathletic. Normally that does not translate into a good player. Hawes will only be useful for getting dunked on.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

In my opinion the sixers should try to get Roy Hibbert.And with webber gone the sixers are in need of a power forward so why not try to work out some kind of deal with the denver nuggets and get Kenyon Martin? He would fit great in the sixers system.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jefferyball said:


> In my opinion the sixers should try to get Roy Hibbert.And with webber gone the sixers are in need of a power forward so why not try to work out some kind of deal with the denver nuggets and get Kenyon Martin? He would fit great in the sixers system.


Hey welcome to the board jefferyball.

Kenyon Martin has four years left on his contract at max salary, and he has severe knee problems. If he's on a team that needs him to play more than 20 minutes a night, he won't play more than half the games in the season. I just don't think that would be a good idea at all.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Coatesvillian,You made some valid points about kenyon martin.I appreciate the insight.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Welcome Jeffery, I would agree with what Coates said. Kenyon Martin is worthless and so is his contract


----------

